# Sandy base



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

How do you guys get a sandy base for a Diorama,I tried using spray glue and fine sand over it, that didn't work tried 50 % water 50% glue that didn't work, so I am looking for some sand colored sand paper large enough to cover my base.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

I cut out a square from 220 grit sandpaper. Then went out to my lane and scraped off dirt from the top. I sifted that to where I just had real fine stuff. Wiped Elmers glue (dries clear) over the paper and poured the dirt on. Tapped off the extra and re-applied. When dry I black washed it with rust and black colors. Lighter colors would be better for a sand look.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Bob,I'm going to have to go to the local ACE and find some sand paper large enough for my Dio,hard to find 13" long paper. I'm learning.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know if you can tell by this pix,but I found some rather large tile with a gravel looking effect and it worked out well,always looking for out side surfaces.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

use elmers glue full strength - brush it on and lay sand over it and let dry fully. then dump excess off. it should work i do it all the time
ps... tape off area you dont want glue on..lol


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea ,I went back last night and sanded it all off and used an industrial strenght spray glue and it did the job,maybe the sanding roughed up the finish for better adheasion.Put it all together this morning and it looks awesome,will get pix up soon.


----------

